# 212 starting issues



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

I recently last year bought a 76 212 in excellent condition, it needs a rebuild but all in all in great shape. After letting it sit for two weeks without starting it, I tried getting her going today and the engine didn't turn over. Oil is good, plenty of gas, tested battery and that was good. No weird noises, kinda at a loss. Don't have much experience with them, so if somebody does and could chime in to I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When you say it didn't turn over,do you mean it can't be rolled by hand,or that the starter didn't work ??


----------

